# Emotional self portrait



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

This is what I feel like today, so I painted it.
It is rushed, and I am not happy with the eyes, but, I believe if you spend to much time on a painting you loose the feeling, you cannot stop and come back to it the next day.
Well not with DP anyway :wink:

3098


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm jealous... you're really good... *removed the painting from you*


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Cheers Darren,

Like to see a bit more of your work though.

3098


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

I need to get in the real world myself and use real paints rather then a computer tablet... I'm gonna take up an art course at college *nods* =)


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I love the colour scheme. It reminds me of the "broken brain" feeling I have had occasionally.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

nice

I like the atmospheric smudgyness


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks Rozanne and Layla 

"Broken Brain" :lol: I can relate to that!

3098


----------

